# Here are some pictures of my babies!



## Gwen (Jul 7, 2011)

Titan, Bailey and Roxy in their younger days









This is a recent one of Titan









I will add more photos soon when i figure out how to make the pictures a little smaller


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh my GOSH!!! They are SOOO cute!!! My best friend is going to be SOOO in love with Titan when she sees him!:smile: (She has my pug/x sister and has decided that a black pug will be her next dog!:happy


----------



## Gwen (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Scarlett O' ....
Your best friend will not be sorry, pugs are definitely a unique breed. Little clowns always making you laugh, its almost impossible to get mad at them when they are doing something bad when they look up at you with those huge brown eyes.


----------



## Gwen (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Gwen (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

They are all adorable  especially the chocolate coloured one, is it Roxy? so cute


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Such nice pictures, I like the one where the red dog is shaking. Cute bunch of pups.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I really like the pictures Gwen.
They all look so happy together!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh what cute babies. And they look so happy. :biggrin:


----------

